# Iron Dragon peptides having issues



## snake (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm not sure if anyone uses Iron Dragon peptides but I would hold off placing any orders for a little while. Not sure but I think they maybe going through a shake up. Personally, their prices are through the roof and I have no idea why someone would use them.


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 7, 2016)

I used the way back before i found better pricing. They worked but $$. Thanks for the heads up snake.


----------



## Uncle manny (Apr 7, 2016)

Are they the company that has the gel like flavored ancillaries? If so I used them once but were way too expensive.


----------



## snake (Apr 7, 2016)

Uncle manny said:


> Are they the company that has the gel like flavored ancillaries? If so I used them once but were way too expensive.



Not sure about that but I don't think any smart RC would flavor their products. Remember, they are "Not for human consumption"


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 8, 2016)

snake said:


> Not sure about that but I don't think any smart RC would flavor their products. Remember, they are "Not for human consumption"



Rats have taste buds.


----------



## gh0st (Apr 9, 2016)

snake said:


> Not sure about that but I don't think any smart RC would flavor their products. Remember, they are "Not for human consumption"



I rep for a a buddy and someone asked me this question thru pm the other day. When are u guys going to offer flavored RC. I swear some people are either just flat out complete morons...or this is big sup companies trying to target these RC companies. which is happening on a major scale. mainly because of sarms


----------



## 956Vette (Apr 12, 2016)

Their newsletters appeared to portray merchant account issues were the problem, hard to believe they didn't have a backup (or two) in place as they're not new to the game.


----------

